# OGM and Quicktime



## Lonely (Sep 22, 2008)

Is there a thing that allows Quicktime to play .ogm videos? I've tried Perian, Dvix 7 for Mac, and Flip4Mac and none of them work.

Furthermore, does DviX have any unique formats compared to Perian? If not, I'd rather delete DviX. Perian leaves a smaller imprint on my computer.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't believe that there is one, but VLC should play those video files just fine. I use QuickTime (Apple codecs), Divx (most AVI files), Flip4Mac (Windows Media formats) and, VLC (common *nix and open source codecs), and have not found any files that I can't play on my Mac.


----------



## Lonely (Sep 22, 2008)

Ok. I had another friend suggest VLC too, so I'll go with them. 

Thanks. ^^


----------

